# ...



## FastTrax (Apr 20, 2022)

...


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> ...


I agree. Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I agree. Couldn't have said it better myself!



I was trying to post the American Doll story yesterday but blanked out. At 71 this is common.


----------

